# IBEW Apprenteship Admittance...



## J87513 (Jun 26, 2008)

Is the IBEW apprentince program hard to get into? Has any body gone through it? What are they looking for?


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

It can be. Yes. That's anyone's guess. Check the union topic area for more discussion on this


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

There are many guys here that have gone through it. But as mentioned, search the threads and you will find a plethora of answers here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

At one time Local 26 was impossible to get into without an uncle, dad, ect. Now it is better more open and we need good guys NOW.


Do any of you guys know the drop out rate of apprentices in your locals?


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

We started with 2 classes of 20 apprentices. Have taken in about 5 or 6 transfers and are down to a total of 15 in third year! Why? I'm in FL, the pay sucks, the drives to work suck and the conditions generally suck. It is not about how much work you do, how good you do it or how good you do in school. It is all about kissing the right asses and I won't do it for peanuts. Have an interview in August with 357 for a transfer, wish me luck.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

The dropout rate is very low right now in my local. But I don't have a percentage


----------



## spassalaqua (Jun 11, 2008)

it all depends on what your local is like. Here in Memphis it doesnt seem too hard to get it. If you pass the test and give a half way decent interview, and pass the drugtest it seems like theyll take you. 

Looking through these threads you will find that it differs with each local


----------



## duff7830 (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah its hard but it all depends on how bad you want it. my grandfather and uncle are both retired ibew members and i have 2 cousins who are in currently in and i still didn't get hired!. i made it to the first interview and it seems to me the reason is i don't have enough experiance in electrical, so i'm going to take classes and hopefully find a job with a contractor and try again because i thats how bad i want it.


----------



## Whitechoco (May 5, 2008)

That's a good attitude! I previously was in an interview situation where it took an additional 6 months of persistance to show my desire. When it comes down to it there isn't an employer in the world who doesn't appreciate determination and a never give up attitude. It shows just how serious you are about the opportunity. Good luck to you and I hope that you are accepted soon!


----------



## E2B (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been thinking a lot about my up coming interview (sometime in September). I have decided (assuming they will ask me if I have any questions) that I will end with..."if you decide NOT to accept me this go round, what can I do to make myself better qualified for the next round?"


----------

